# Count the kribs



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Much more fun than counting jellybeans in a jar 

This is the 427th spawn from the pair of kribs I got from Franck a few months ago......okay, maybe not THAT many, but it sure seems like it. I give them about another week before they spawn again if I keep the fry in the tank with them. If I take the fry out now, they'll be spawning within a couple of days - guaranteed


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Wow Shelley. Moving jellybeans. Looks like about a hundred in that pack.
If you can sell these kribs for a $1 each, 427th spawn:

427x 100 = $42,700


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

And to think I've never sold one of them.....I've got this thing about selling fish  Well at least I know what every single person I know is getting for Christmas this year - they'll be just the right size by then :bigsmile:


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you sure its not the 428th spawn???? . 

At least you can say they are consistent.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice, Shelley. Thanks for posting. The parents look great. Happy and healthy. These two are having a pretty good krib life by any standard.

The world is certainly not in danger of being kribless any time soon.


----------

